# miles from £10 in a 225?



## davyd304 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi every1. I was just wondering if any1 knows how many miles I should be getting out of my audi tt 225 fromk £10 if a drive it sensibly? and how many miles should I get if I thrash it on £10. my remaining miles seem to jump from...for instance 60 mile to 55 then back to 60. is this supposed to happen? and what should my temperature gauge be reeding ruffly?
thanx guys regards dave.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

The remaining miles will adjust depending on how you drive the car. Thrash it they'll plummet. Drive like a granny, they should rise.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

End of the road?

Next garage?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...

I remember when I use to fill nu car for a 10er!!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Welcome to the forum...
> 
> I remember when I use to fill nu car for a 10er!!!!


So do I , I though £2 a gallon was a lot  , Welcome to the forum


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------

